# Prices in Cyprus.



## Sunbeam75 (Aug 24, 2009)

When we move over next year we will be renting a property and will have a pension and other sources of income at about £2000 euros a month, no need to work,( Retired) and we should manage to get our tax liability reduced as well. We will be renting out our home in the UK while we are away. Car is being shipped over with us and we got rid of the 4x4 and bought a 1.4 low emission car with a low cost of registering in Cyprus. 

Given the recent price hike in Cyprus, if I am to believe what I read on this and other forums, utilities, food and the like, is this still a goer. 

Simple folk with simple pleasures, quite happy with a walk on the beach and a cold keo!

We are looking at the west end of the island.

Any thoughts, comments.

Cheers
H


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Sunbeam75 said:


> When we move over next year we will be renting a property and will have a pension and other sources of income at about £2000 euros a month, no need to work,( Retired) and we should manage to get our tax liability reduced as well. We will be renting out our home in the UK while we are away. Car is being shipped over with us and we got rid of the 4x4 and bought a 1.4 low emission car with a low cost of registering in Cyprus.
> 
> Given the recent price hike in Cyprus, if I am to believe what I read on this and other forums, utilities, food and the like, is this still a goer.
> 
> ...



You should have no trouble managing with your budget. The people who complain about prices here are the ones who want to buy all the UK branded foods, eat out most nights and like to drink rather too much.
Once you get to know t he area you will find the best places to shop and the best places to go for an occassional meal without paying through the nose.

Veronica


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Good luck with all your plans as above post said once you know where to shop dont live like you are on holiday you will be fine. having a young family with worry of school makes it harder.We go out more now than we did in scotland, find great places to eat away from holiday bars ect, at the end of the day the sun &sea is free ,warm most of the year .
enjoy.


----------



## Sunbeam75 (Aug 24, 2009)

Veroniac,

Thanks for the positive input.

H


----------



## Sunbeam75 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yummymummy,

Thanks the good wishes and views, 

H


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Agreed - as a retired couple with simple pleasures in mind you should be fine and happy on your budget.


----------



## PJandDB (Oct 29, 2009)

Sunbeam75 said:


> When we move over next year we will be renting a property and will have a pension and other sources of income at about £2000 euros a month, no need to work,( Retired) and we should manage to get our tax liability reduced as well. We will be renting out our home in the UK while we are away. Car is being shipped over with us and we got rid of the 4x4 and bought a 1.4 low emission car with a low cost of registering in Cyprus.
> 
> Given the recent price hike in Cyprus, if I am to believe what I read on this and other forums, utilities, food and the like, is this still a goer.
> 
> ...



Hi, we are a couple hoping to relocate to Cyprus in early 2010 as soon as one of us manages to get a job (Teacher and Accountant)... We are a little confused by some of the advice online and wonder if anyone can help :

Car - the general advice seems to be buy there as its too expensive to ship over, but then buying there seems expensive as well ... is there anyway round this, we only want a cheap runabout but ideally would like to bring our old (but trusty )Toyota Estima over with us ??

House Rental - we would like a longterm rent on a 2/3 bed property with a pool in a village location - I have seen similiar advertised for 600 euros per month, is this feasable?

Cost of Living- we may have to exist on one wage when we first get there, we do not intend to eat out a lot but would hope to run 2 cars .. I know prices have gone up but is it still cheapish to live - food/petrol etc..

We are coming over in November 09 for a couple of weeks for a reccy, is there anything like a UK expat club we could visit for advice?

Thanks

PJ and DB


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

PJandDB said:


> Hi, we are a couple hoping to relocate to Cyprus in early 2010 as soon as one of us manages to get a job (Teacher and Accountant)... We are a little confused by some of the advice online and wonder if anyone can help :
> 
> Car - the general advice seems to be buy there as its too expensive to ship over, but then buying there seems expensive as well ... is there anyway round this, we only want a cheap runabout but ideally would like to bring our old (but trusty )Toyota Estima over with us ??
> 
> ...


I can help with the cost of living bit, wages and rent. The salary of a teacher depends on your qualifications and level of teaching (primary, secondary etc). The average salary of a teacher starting out (in the private sector - teaching within the state is a closed shop and in any case the routine is to be put on 'the list' be given a number and wait for a post to become vacant - my sister-in-law waited for 17 years for her first teaching job) is c. 1400 euros a month. If that's your first family income you'll be left with about 700 euros to live on after tax and rent. It costs c. 40 euros for a tank of petrol - if you fill up once a week (one car) that will leave you about 135 euros a week for other expenses including food. In short it will be tight but do-able but not if you intend to run 2 cars - I've known couples who regretted the added expense of a pool - going for a cheaper apartment in town until you find your feet and both secure jobs is probably a more workable solution. Cyprus can be unforgiving for younger couples who need to work. It can take quite a while to secure reasonably paid jobs and many people have a main job and a part-time job to make ends meet. 

Sorry to be realistic!

By the way the EURES job portal is very useful for getting an idea of current job offers and salaries.


Good Luck...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I agree with Kimonas that it would be far wiser to go for a small affordable apartment for the first year to give yourselves time to find your feet.
Once you know for sure that Cyprus will work for you and you both have jobs, and have worked out your finances then go for a small villa with pool.
Don't jump into to much expense to start with and leave yourselves short of money for essentials.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## PJandDB (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for that, I wish we were a young couple! (both in our 50's) . Really nice to speak to some people in Cyprus. I appreciate the advice


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PJandDB said:


> Thanks for that, I wish we were a young couple! (both in our 50's) . Really nice to speak to some people in Cyprus. I appreciate the advice


Hey are you saying that all of us in our fifties are old fogies


----------



## PJandDB (Oct 29, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hey are you saying that all of us in our fifties are old fogies


Certainly not! I have never felt so positive and excited about the future. Cant wait to start our new life in Cyprus...


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

kimonas said:


> The salary of a teacher depends on your qualifications and level of teaching (primary, secondary etc). The average salary of a teacher starting out is c. 1400 euros a month.
> 
> When my daughter tried to move from a private primary school in Nicosia to a private primary school in Larnaca last year, she was offered 9800 Euro per year. She has a PGCE and 7 years experience teaching in the UK plus a year in Cyprus. She was only getting c1300 Euro per year in Nicosia! She went back to England.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

If the accountant is UK qualified and with a experience you are in luck. Add an Eastern European language and you're in much luck. Just open the newspaper in the career section and pick one with eyes closed. 75% if not more of the ads are for qualified accountants. They are looking for a Marketing person. no not a marketing degree or an MBA - an accountant. the salaries are also better than for teachers. Check out IN BUSINESS magazine. 


Kimonas, your sister in law lucked out with only 17 years on the list, a friend will have a job next year after over 25 years on the list!


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

BabsM said:


> kimonas said:
> 
> 
> > The salary of a teacher depends on your qualifications and level of teaching (primary, secondary etc). The average salary of a teacher starting out is c. 1400 euros a month.
> ...


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Experience doesn't count for much here

So true! When I arrived a friend referred me to an HR manager in my field who he thought would refer me to other HR managers in my field as I would be out of her range with my experience. She plainly told me yeah sure you have 15 years experience but that's in NY not here so it doesn't count you have to start from the bottom again. I tried very hard to remain polite.


----------



## PJandDB (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks every one for your comments but I guess when it comes down to it if one/or both of us is lucky enough to get offered a job we will have to calculate whether it offers enough money to live on. If its meant to be etc... DB


----------

